# New French Lop litter



## wendymac (Jan 11, 2013)

My Roo doe had her litter today. I'm still running that darn 104 degree fever (with the shakes, exploding head, etc) so only got a few quick pictures and did a very quick dead bunny check. There appears to be 8, almost all of them broken, with no DOA. First time mom, had them all in the nest box, with a nice comfy fur blanket covering them.

Here are the quick pics. Hopefully this darn flu finally breaks and I can actually check them all out thoroughly (and start guessing colors. haha).


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 11, 2013)

CUTE!!! Glad to see I am not the only one up (I have not gone to sleep, I cant for some reason and it is 6:45am here). Hope all the babies do well


----------



## kmaben (Jan 11, 2013)

eeeeeeeek. I want one!!!! 

Feel better poor thing.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations!! I wish my litters were as successful as yours!!


----------



## wendymac (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone! They're all still doing well, and had plump bellies this morning. My fever finally broke, but I also tore a muscle right below my ribs from coughing. :-( So now I can barely breathe, and sneezing/coughing has me in tears.

It's 3 solids and 5 brokens. And they are cute, cute, cute! It's supposed to get up into the 60s this weekend so I plan to get them out into the sun and snap some quick shots. Roo's taking everything in stride, thankfully (she doesn't like anyone messing around in her cage normally, and taking the nestbox in and out is no exception).

I success rate isn't as high as I'd like it. Max is down to only 3 surviving kits and Bella is the only Polish doe that has delivered (on the wire, all dead). We're going to try Bella and Karmin this weekend, and next week Sunday (we have PaSRBA Convention in February so I don't want to breed Sunday too close to that...she doesn't need any extra weight. lol). I want baby Polish!! *stomps feet and pouts like a little kid now*


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 12, 2013)

They are so tiny. take more pics sometimes later when you feel better. btw, You have been sick for too long. Have you gone to the doctor yet?


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats! I love a big lop! Wish I had the space for one ! I hope you feel better! The news can't seem to comment on anything other than how badly this flu is hitting everyone!


----------



## wendymac (Jan 12, 2013)

I love the French Lop...they are a super fun breed, for sure! I didn't go to the doctor...my fever broke today. And there's nothing they can do about the muscle other than tell me to tough it out, so that's what I'm doing. But it has me wanting to cry for my mommy like a 3 yr. old some times. haha

This flu wasn't too bad (easy to say now that I'm feeling better!). There wasn't any vomiting or diarrhea...just a super high fever and a headache to end all headaches. It literally felt like my eyes were going to pop out of their sockets and my brain explode out the top of my skull. I mainly just stayed on the couch for 5 days, popping Nyquil and sleeping. Mom got us a SodaStream for Christmas, so the kids made sure they kept me stocked up on Sierra Mist. If not for the muscle, I'd be back to normal. But I can see the fever being a major concern in the elderly and the young kiddos!


----------



## lime22 (Feb 25, 2013)

id like to get a french lop bunnie i live ma. dose anyone know of any french lop breeders in ma . i love this breed of rabbit


----------



## Velveteen_Lop (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww, so cute!  I can't wait to see close-up photos. Happy to hear you are feeling better. I had the flu around New Years and it kicked my butt for a month lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 25, 2013)

:clapping:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 26, 2013)

i don´t how you cope with so many babies, have been on to look at your Polish cuties....how is this litter doing now and are there any more pics....as though I haven´t seen enough cuteness today lol.


----------



## LionBunn (Feb 26, 2013)

lime22 said:


> id like to get a french lop bunnie i live ma. dose anyone know of any french lop breeders in ma . i love this breed of rabbit



http://rabbitbreeders.us/french-lop-rabbit-breeders

Check for your state or 1 close to it. Theres links on some of the breeders sites and that may lead to something closer. I found a breeder on there that had a link to the lady i adopted my frenchie from. You could google french lop breeders in mass too.


----------



## wendymac (Feb 27, 2013)

Chris, I can cope with so many because I am a stay-at-home mom and this is my hobby.  And we only keep a 1 or 2 from each litter and then sell the rest. I have so many people wanting me to notify them when I get babies, so luckily I haven't had any problems selling them.

Lime22, the best place to find breeders is to look on Facebook. There are quite a few rabbit groups there. Plus there's the French Lop Breeders, the Lop Breeders, etc. There's also our District 9 group, where you can post what you're looking for.


----------



## lime22 (Feb 28, 2013)

wendymac said:


> Chris, I can cope with so many because I am a stay-at-home mom and this is my hobby.  And we only keep a 1 or 2 from each litter and then sell the rest. I have so many people wanting me to notify them when I get babies, so luckily I haven't had any problems selling them.
> 
> Lime22, the best place to find breeders is to look on Facebook. There are quite a few rabbit groups there. Plus there's the French Lop Breeders, the Lop Breeders, etc. There's also our District 9 group, where you can post what you're looking for.


 thank for the help i already joined the french lop group on face book i posted on there too i hope someone reply to my message


----------

